# Send Justin Bieber to North Korea



## Involuntary Twitch

Click here. You know what you must do.

(Explanatory news article)


----------



## Dave Strider

Oh my god yes. Voted. and will again later.


----------



## spaekle

voted + shared on facebook, hahahahaha


----------



## Nemec

*votes North Korea*
I can't wait to see what happens. :3


----------



## Chopsuey

YER OUTTA HERE, BEAVER OR WHATEVER YER CALLED! *A.K.A., North Korea shalt get a vote now, and whenever else I feel like it*


----------



## spaekle

You can send the Jonas Brothers there too if you'd like.

and lol, it's not likely that either of these things will happen considering they know it's a prank, but it's fun to mess with people I guess. :v


----------



## departuresong

I like this very much.


----------



## Tailsy

MAN MAKING FUN OF JUSTIN BIEBER IS SO COOL AND AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Zuu

Jessie said:


> MAN MAKING FUN OF JUSTIN BIEBER IS SO COOL AND AWESOME !!!!


because he's a little shit and is the perfect example of music specifically created to make tons of money off people who don't know any better instead of anything, I don't know, important?

I agree.


----------



## Murkrow

> And over the weekend, Justin Bieber videos on YouTube were the target for internet hackers, redirecting users to adult websites or triggering pop-up messages saying that the Canadian singer had died in a car crash.


Because exploiting a bug in youtube's comments = hacking




Dezzuu said:


> because he's a little shit and is the perfect example of music specifically created to make tons of money off people who don't know any better instead of anything, I don't know, important?
> 
> I agree.


I find the constant complaining about him much more annoying than him. In fact I would never have heard of him if it weren't for the complaining.


----------



## Zuu

as long as we sit around and don't do anything and don't complain there will just be more "artists" who don't write their own music to take his place and I don't really want this to be a standard for tomorrow's music.

I'm blowing this out of proportion but do you get where I'm coming from?


----------



## goldenquagsire

i like internet tomfoolery by default so this is pretty funny. won't vote in it because it seems to involve downloading shit for facebook.



Dezzuu said:


> because he's a little shit and is the perfect example of music specifically created to make tons of money off people who don't know any better instead of anything, I don't know, important?


which is totally a brand new development in the world of music right.



> as long as we sit around and don't do anything and don't complain there will just be more "artists" who don't write their own music to take his place and I don't really want this to be a standard for tomorrow's music.


whining about it on an internet forum will do nothing. there will always be a market for this kind of stuff because there will always be kids.

grown up people (who honestly should have better things to worry about) can 'do something' by actually buying CDs of the bands they like (yes, this means money will go to The Man, sorry guys - on the flipside, it shows The Man that your favourite band is worth holding on to) instead of trying to justify piracy through semantics and questionable ethics.



> Because exploiting a bug in youtube's comments = hacking


regardless of hardcore computer kiddies' whining, the general public will always define hacking as 'messing with computers'. popular usage supersedes technical definition.

edit: just because this irritated me



> It's about time Bieber gets what he deserves. If he was making his music for the sake of making music, then I wouldn't care as much. But its obvious he's only doing this for money.


we should punish someone for trying to earn a living. brilliant.

it doesn't matter at all what his motivation is. he's performing a service which other people are more than willing to pay for. you are completely free to ignore his very existence. there is no compulsion to buy his products. that's the way the world works, honey.



> It makes me worry that future generations won't know good music.


think: when you were ten, what sort of music did you listen to? would you call that 'good music' now?

this whole topic, and the anti-Bieber/Cyrus/Jonas Bros. movement in general essentially boils down to 'i'm not the target audience'.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Dezzuu said:


> because he's a little shit and is the perfect example of music specifically created to make tons of money off people who don't know any better instead of anything, I don't know, important?
> 
> I agree.


That.


It's about time Bieber gets what he deserves. If he was making his music for the sake of making music, then I wouldn't care as much. But its obvious he's only doing this for money. It makes me worry that future generations won't know good music.

BUT, then again, music that makes one person's ear bleed could be (and probably is) awesome to another person (that's what makes music great). So if the standard changes completely, then oh well.

EDIT: My point is, I don't care what the mainstream standard becomes in the future, just as long the music that I and rest of you like isn't forgotten completely.




> we should punish someone for trying to earn a living. brilliant.
> 
> it doesn't matter at all what his motivation is. he's performing a service which other people are more than willing to pay for. you are completely free to ignore his very existence. there is no compulsion to buy his products. that's the way the world works, honey.


Okay, you got me there. But that whole "gets what he deserves" thing was just me getting caught up in the moment. I could care less what kind of music you play--it's difficult to get out there and make your livelihood playing music, and if you can, I respect that.




> think: when you were ten, what sort of music did you listen to? would you call that 'good music' now?


Actually, yes. But how often is that the case?




> this whole topic, and the anti-Bieber/Cyrus/Jonas Bros. movement in general essentially boils down to 'i'm not the target audience'


That. I used to be a major supporter of that movement, but now, I'd just be happy if people stopped complaining about it.


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire said:


> which is totally a brand new development in the world of music right. *of course not, the point is is that no one has done shit and so it remains*
> 
> whining about it on an internet forum will do nothing. there will always be a market for this kind of stuff because there will always be kids. *it might motivate people to get off their out of shape asses and do what is described in the next quote. (I realize that but it is not just kids perpetuating this)*





> grown up people (who honestly should have better things to worry about) can 'do something' by actually buying CDs of the bands they like (yes, this means money will go to The Man, sorry guys - on the flipside, it shows The Man that your favourite band is worth holding on to) instead of trying to justify piracy through semantics and questionable ethics.


 yes except for the snarky shit in parentheses which really worries me


----------



## goldenquagsire

Dezzuu said:


> yes except for the snarky shit in parentheses which really worries me


worries you?


----------



## Zuu

perhaps it is just me but really I can't imagine life with music and I think anyone should care about what way the industry is going to go whether you're fourteen or forty-one

you act like the humdrum of ~everyday adult life~ should drown out things like art or something :V maybe I'm drawing out far too much from that single comment


----------



## goldenquagsire

to return to a quote from your own post



> I'm blowing this out of proportion but do you get where I'm coming from?


justin bieber represents a form of music production (in the mass-marketed, sterile vein that you describe) that has existed as long as the music industry. he is nothing new. neither him, nor his other tweeny-boppin' pals herald the end of niche music. as long as people like you continue to support and encourage the artists which you prefer, everything will carry on as normal.

I wouldn't be bothered by his supposed effect on childrens' musical taste either. the vast majority of people in life don't care about music. I'd argue that with every successive generation of music, the majority of young people didn't give two shits about the ideology. they just joined in because of peer pressure, wanting to strike out as independent from their parents. and honestly, that's fine. it's part of growing up. in five years, they'll all be into whatever horrific version of emo/goth/punk/hair metal becomes popular in the schoolyard. a minority will become like you; they'll take an interest in their music and keep niche bands alive.

tl;dr: justin bieber is not the antichrist and kids will be kids.

edit: oh and because I don't think I made my point very clear: a childrens' entertainer is not something that you should be concerned about when there's fun stuff like erosion of liberty, environmental degradation and mass human suffering to get your knickers twisted over.

edit edit: and I know that's some kind of fallacy but the phrase "get a sense of proportion" exists for a reason.


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire said:


> edit: oh and because I don't think I made my point very clear: a childrens' entertainer is not something that you should be concerned about when there's fun stuff like erosion of liberty, environmental degradation and mass human suffering to get your knickers twisted over.


when you put it like that I look like a sentimental moron


----------



## Barubu

Just because he's an idiot who for some unknown reason switches to other idiotic performers in the middle of his songs and he sings like a girl doesn't mean we should make fun of him............derp.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Why North Korea? There is an Antarctica option you know.


----------



## Autumn

Hematophyte said:


> Why North Korea? There is an Antarctica option you know.


North Korea is funnier.


----------



## Not Meowth

Hematophyte said:


> Why North Korea? There is an Antarctica option you know.


Is Antarctica even a country?
...no wait it's a continent. Are there even any countries _in_ it? No bugger lives there :l


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Leafpool said:


> North Korea is funnier.


Still, a concert for the penguins wouldn't be a bad idea one of these days.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Is Antarctica even a country?
> ...no wait it's a continent. Are there even any countries _in_ it? No bugger lives there :l


No there aren't.

It's in 26th place. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'm not trying to be a derp but I don't really see why this is funny. The BBC article is sort of humorous but all in all I don't get it. You'd have to be pretty stupid to be scared of just _going_ to North Korea ?_? I'd seize the opportunity to visit it if it presented itself tbh.

I don't know, it seems weird to wail on this one guy and call his mother a whore and say he died and/or has a VD just because he's one of the many mediocre singers targeted at children.


----------



## shy ♡

I never got the hate for Bieber either. It seems just as childish as his fans are. 'Oh I hate Bieber I'm so cool~' No you're not. :\ You're falling into peer pressure too. Sorry.


----------



## departuresong

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I don't know, it seems weird to wail on this one guy and call his mother a whore and say he died and/or has a VD just because he's one of the many mediocre singers targeted at children.


I find North Korea strangely fascinating, too. Have you seen this documentary? It's _crazy_.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

There's an amazing /trv/ thread, too.



			
				ridiculous person above me said:
			
		

> 'Oh I hate Bieber I'm so cool~' No you're not. :\ You're falling into peer pressure too. Sorry.


Because that's _exactly_ why people hate him. You nailed it!


----------



## ultraviolet

the thing I really love about that article is this:



> It is not known if Kim Jong-il is a fan of Justin Bieber's music


----------



## Minish

Dezzuu said:


> as long as we sit around and don't do anything and don't complain there will just be more "artists" who don't write their own music to take his place and I don't really want this to be a standard for tomorrow's music.


How ~revolutionary~

He has legions of thirteen year old fans who genuinely don't care if their favourite pop artists wrote their music, and it's not exactly new. Laughing at Justin Bieber is hardly going to solve this 'problem'.



ultraviolet said:


> the thing I really love about that article is this


This is why I love the BBC. :'D


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Cirrus said:


> How ~revolutionary~
> Laughing at Justin Bieber is hardly going to solve this 'problem'.


Exactly. The real problem now is that people won't stop whining about him. To all the "die-hard Bieber the haters", no one is forcing you to listen to his music. Just forget about it and get on with your life. Seriously. All this complaining gets really old really fast.


----------



## Zuu

Cirrus said:


> How ~revolutionary~
> 
> He has legions of thirteen year old fans who genuinely don't care if their favourite pop artists wrote their music, and it's not exactly new. Laughing at Justin Bieber is hardly going to solve this 'problem'.


lol because I'm trying to be revolutionary

also I never claimed that simply _laughing at him_ would fix shit. can you really blame someone for trying, though?

another thing

I haven't really been exposed to all this "constant complaining" that everyone is talking about. I only ever hear about justin bieber when I'm being exposed to his music. honestly I don't hear shit about it and everything that I've said in this thread was independent thought, not copied off some justin bieber hatesite that I guess you guys think exists. if they do exist well good for them but there are better ways to try to inject some sort of change.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

My problem with Bieber isn't that he's so popular; my problem with him is that he's not a good musician. Just because everyone likes a band/artist or their songs play on the radio all the time doesn't mean it's bad (case in point: Lady Gaga), but Justin Bieber cannot make music for shit. And that is why I hate him.


----------



## Minish

Dezzuu said:


> lol because I'm trying to be revolutionary
> 
> also I never claimed that simply _laughing at him_ would fix shit. can you really blame someone for trying, though?
> 
> another thing
> 
> I haven't really been exposed to all this "constant complaining" that everyone is talking about. I only ever hear about justin bieber when I'm being exposed to his music. honestly I don't hear shit about it and everything that I've said in this thread was independent thought, not copied off some justin bieber hatesite that I guess you guys think exists. if they do exist well good for them but there are better ways to try to inject some sort of change.


Apparently complaining about Justin Bieber will stop people who don't write their own music becoming 'the standard for tomorrow's music'? Like goldenquagsire said this kind of music has been going on for a long time.

This kind of thing isn't going to get rid of Bieber, it's just going to make him even more topical than he already is.

Sorry, pretty much the only time I hear anything about this Bieber guy is negative, I think it's just a UK thing where there is actually nobody who likes him here apart from my little sister for some reason.

I've never met anyone who dislikes him because they genuinely believe that musicians shouldn't be respected if they don't write their own music or any actual acceptable reason, so excuse me if your thoughts were indeed independent. It feels like Twilight all over again; I wish people would just ignore fads they hate instead of making them last longer by constantly yammering on about how much they think it sucks.


----------



## Zuu

Cirrus said:


> Apparently complaining about Justin Bieber will stop people who don't write their own music becoming 'the standard for tomorrow's music'? Like goldenquagsire said this kind of music has been going on for a long time.
> 
> This kind of thing isn't going to get rid of Bieber, it's just going to make him even more topical than he already is.


well see my line of reasoning is as follows: genuine discussion and criticism of justin bieber and similar artists becomes widespread (instead of just LOL I HATE JB CUZ HE SUCKS AND HE'S POPULAR which I don't think I've ever resorted to); people begin to actually realize "hey, this isn't what music should really be"; talented artists (and maybe criticized artists that change their ways) begin to become widely listened to and begin to take the spotlight in the place of artists such as justin bieber; less bad and relatively meaningless music is made, and the music industry faces some sort of cleansing.

am I really that far out there? is there a problem with me saying "this media sucks and I want something to be done"? 



> Sorry, pretty much the only time I hear anything about this Bieber guy is negative, I think it's just a UK thing where there is actually nobody who likes him here apart from my little sister for some reason.
> 
> I've never met anyone who dislikes him because they genuinely believe that musicians shouldn't be respected if they don't write their own music or any actual acceptable reason, so excuse me if your thoughts were indeed independent. It feels like Twilight all over again; I wish people would just ignore fads they hate instead of making them last longer by constantly yammering on about how much they think it sucks.


I consider this a fairly important social issue even if most people don't, and I know that you certainly wouldn't advocate just sitting around and ignoring a social issue instead of doing something about it, right? I see this sort of like corporations coming in and looking over, say, a painter's back, and telling him what to paint. and then it's mass produced and everyone buys one when it's just shit and not actually art.


----------



## departuresong

Don't mind Cirrus. It's just her Bieber Fever talking.


----------



## Minish

Dezzuu said:


> am I really that far out there? is there a problem with me saying "this media sucks and I want something to be done"?


No, and I completely agree with you - as I tried to make clear in my last post, I was uncertain as to whether you were actually putting across serious independent thought or not.




> I consider this a fairly important social issue even if most people don't, and I know that you certainly wouldn't advocate just sitting around and ignoring a social issue instead of doing something about it, right? I see this sort of like corporations coming in and looking over, say, a painter's back, and telling him what to paint. and then it's mass produced and everyone buys one when it's just shit and not actually art.


Fair enough; again, I agree with you (the people I don't agree with are those who are complaining about Bieber and using reasons like this to justify themselves, but don't actually care about the issue and just enjoy hating something popular). Over-produced, unimaginative guff like Bieber's 'music' shouldn't be popular or respected - I don't consider it a massive issue, though, and I think it's more of a case of getting people to realise that music people actually make themselves tends to be better and more wholesome rather than paying attention to Bieber himself, because people like him are always going to be around. Most people do tend to grow out of stuff like Bieber.

Then again there are some people who genuinely don't care that much and just listen to what they want to or are exposed to - I say just leave them alone and hope they stop giving Bieber's producers money in the end.

Ugh, I hate writing 'Bieber'. It's such a horrid name. :(



departuresong said:


> Don't mind Cirrus. It's just her Bieber Fever talking.


Oh God, is 'Bieber Fever' an actual phrase? That's going to give me nightmares. :C


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Kammington said:


> My problem with Bieber isn't that he's so popular; my problem with him is that he's not a good musician. Just because everyone likes a band/artist or their songs play on the radio all the time doesn't mean it's bad (case in point: Lady Gaga), but Justin Bieber cannot make music for shit. And that is why I hate him.


Coming from another musician's standpoint, I agree with you that he isn't a very good songwriter (if he even writes his own music).  In today's mainstream music, it's not musicianship that the target audience is looking for, it's _catchiness_. They don't care how bad the music or the lyrics are, if it's something you can dance to, it catches on. Every music audience has a different definition of "good song-writing."

Here's what I'm getting at: Take some Bieber fans and have them listen something like Slayer. What will they say? Something like: "You call THAT music? It's just noise! Those guys can't write music!" Isn't that what you just said about Bieber? 

Bottom line is that people will like what they want and dislike what they want. Complaining about the stuff you don't like will get you nowhere. 




> I consider this a fairly important social issue even if most people don't, and I know that you certainly wouldn't advocate just sitting around and ignoring a social issue instead of doing something about it, right? I see this sort of like corporations coming in and looking over, say, a painter's back, and telling him what to paint. and then it's mass produced and everyone buys one when it's just shit and not actually art.


Now here's where my problem with Bieber lies. It's not that the music is bad, it's that it's POPULAR. And simply complaining about it will do nothing, the real solution is much more complex. More good musicians need to get out there, make a name for themselves, and show the music industry who's boss. But with the standard of today's music, that is much easier said then done. Like I said earlier, I don't want this kind of music to be the standard. I could care less if this music still around (and there always will be people around to make it and to buy it), and let's face it, this kind of music will always be popular (unless some sort of miracle happens). I just don't want it to be as popular as it is.


----------



## spaekle

God _damn_, I thought this was just about trolling people like this. I don't even care about Justin Bieber.


----------



## Zuu

ProgMetal_64 said:


> Coming from another musician's standpoint, I agree with you that he isn't a very good songwriter (if he even writes his own music).  In today's mainstream music, it's not musicianship that the target audience is looking for, it's _catchiness_. They don't care how bad the music or the lyrics are, if it's something you can dance to, it catches on. Every music audience has a different definition of "good song-writing."
> 
> Here's what I'm getting at: Take some Bieber fans and have them listen something like Slayer. What will they say? Something like: "You call THAT music? It's just noise! Those guys can't write music!" Isn't that what you just said about Bieber?
> 
> Bottom line is that people will like what they want and dislike what they want. Complaining about the stuff you don't like will get you nowhere.


bieber and slayer have some serious fundamental differences. slayer writes about the things they do for a particular reason, to get people to seriously consider the topics and *think* - to someone not used to that sort of music, you might just see "lol serial killers" or "lol satan fuck religion" but there's really something under that that is appreciable. bieber on the other hand may or may not write songs about "love", partying, and probably more "love". there's nothing to be considered or pondered upon - it's solely based upon making the audience go "awwww" when he says something cute. 



> Now here's where my problem with Bieber lies. It's not that the music is bad, it's that it's POPULAR. And simply complaining about it will do nothing, the real solution is much more complex. More good musicians need to get out there, make a name for themselves, and show the music industry who's boss. But with the standard of today's music, that is much easier said then done. Like I said earlier, I don't want this kind of music to be the standard. I could care less if this music still around (and there always will be people around to make it and to buy it), and let's face it, this kind of music will always be popular (unless some sort of miracle happens). I just don't want it to be as popular as it is.


it's almost like you didn't read the thread, because I said most of this (and what I didn't say, cirrus said) and you're almost part of the problem.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> I see this sort of like corporations coming in and looking over, say, a painter's back, and telling him what to paint. and then it's mass produced and everyone buys one when it's just shit and not actually art.


except this is not happening. no-one is watching over the backs of Generic Obscure Metal Band #24235 and telling them to make their music more populist. they're just using people like Bieber, and do you honestly think they'd make worthwhile music by themselves?



> bieber and slayer have some serious fundamental differences. slayer writes about the things they do for a particular reason, to get people to seriously consider the topics and *think* - to someone not used to that sort of music, you might just see "lol serial killers" or "lol satan fuck religion" but there's really something under that that is appreciable.


you're probably right but honestly to god lol taking metal seriously.


----------



## Ruby

ProgMetal_64 said:


> Bottom line is that people will like what they want and dislike what they want. Complaining about the stuff you don't like will get you nowhere.


Why do you just assume that?  Making him a laughing stock might well discourage people from listening to him.  Whatever happens, it will do his popularity more harm than good.


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire said:


> except this is not happening. no-one is watching over the backs of Generic Obscure Metal Band #24235 and telling them to make their music more populist. they're just using people like Bieber, and do you honestly think they'd make worthwhile music by themselves?


it probably happens more often than you might think (also I don't know why you have a personal vendetta against metal but okay), also why the assumption that all I listen to is metal? 



> you're probably right but honestly to god lol taking metal seriously.


??? ok


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1643113/20100707/bieber_justin.jhtml
Sounds like a cop out to me.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> (also I don't know why you have a personal vendetta against metal but okay),


I don't have a vendetta; I actually like quite a few metal bands. I just find the levels of childishness in the metal fandom, coupled with the intense seriousness with which they treat their pastime as being rather sad.



> also why the assumption that all I listen to is metal?


your reference to Slayer. and I'm probably confusing you with someone else but I think I've read posts in other music threads where you claim to like metal. *shrug* if it's that big a deal, just insert whatever other genre of music is appropriate.


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire said:


> I don't have a vendetta; I actually like quite a few metal bands. I just find the levels of childishness in the metal fandom, coupled with the intense seriousness with which they treat their pastime as being rather sad.


in the fandom? sure, that's there. but on the whole, there are many intelligent metal bands that have the right to take themselves quite seriously. 




> your reference to Slayer. and I'm probably confusing you with someone else but I think I've read posts in other music threads where you claim to like metal. *shrug* if it's that big a deal, just insert whatever other genre of music is appropriate.


progmetal was the guy who brought up slayer.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Dezzuu said:


> in the fandom? sure, that's there. but on the whole, there are many intelligent metal bands that have the right to take themselves quite seriously.


I never attacked the musicians themselves.



> progmetal was the guy who brought up slayer.


oh, okay.

if it bothers you that much, just substitute another genre of music for my argument.


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire said:


> I never attacked the musicians themselves.


then I misunderstood you. a lot of metalheads are morons.

but then again many are very intelligent.


----------



## Lili

But if we send Bieber to North Korea, who knows what the convicts will be dancing to next! *shudder*
(cookies if you know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

The dancing convicts are from the Philippines. North Korean government doesn't let Thriller into civilian life, let alone the prison system. =P


----------



## Lili

D: Aw, now I don't seem witty and funny anymore. Fun is ruined.

But I agree, let's send Bieber and the JoBros to N. Korea.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

The JoBros are going to _Somalia_. Anarchy for the win?


----------



## Phantom

Internet war has been declared on Justin Bieber!! Did you read about having everyone search "justin bieber syphilis" on google to make it a search suggestion? Epic. I kinda feel sorry for the kid.... eh not really.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Don't forget his mother posed for Playboy.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

goldenquagsire said:


> think: when you were ten, what sort of music did you listen to? would you call that 'good music' now?


Queen, Meat Loaf, Bob Marley, Billy Joel, Dr. Hook, Les Miserables and Johnny Cash.

Yes.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Queen, Meat Loaf, Bob Marley, Billy Joel, Dr. Hook, Les Miserables and Johnny Cash.
> 
> Yes.


I kind of expected that someone like you would post here.

You see, I was framing that question at the more regular types who listened to S Club 7 and Britney Spears when they were in primary school.

:|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Storm said:


> Don't forget his mother posed for Playboy.


I know this is probably a joke post but in all honesty even if she did would anyone care


----------



## The Meme

Kim Jong-Il would.

That's why he started the campaign telling people to vote North Korea!

_Conspiracy theory!_


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

goldenquagsire said:


> I kind of expected that someone like you would post here.
> 
> You see, I was framing that question at the more regular types who listened to S Club 7 and Britney Spears when they were in primary school.
> 
> :|


In honesty, when has the term "regular types" ever applied to the general population of tCoD?


----------



## Zuu

I listened to video game soundtracks and power metal when I turned ten.


----------



## ultraviolet

> I was framing that question at the more regular types who listened to S Club 7


WHAT ARE YOU SAYING ABOUT S CLUB 7

>:|


----------



## Adriane

Dezzuu said:


> I listened to video game soundtracks and power metal when I turned ten.


yeah pretty much


----------



## goldenquagsire

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> In honesty, when has the term "regular types" ever applied to the general population of tCoD?


hrm, fair point.



> I listened to video game soundtracks and power metal when I turned ten.


and I'm sure it begat many friends for you.



> WHAT ARE YOU SAYING ABOUT S CLUB 7
> 
> >:|


they were awesome until Paul left! and the TV series were great. especially the one when they went to Spain.

but fuck S Club Juniors, those goddamn upstarts.


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire said:


> and I'm sure it begat many friends for you.


yeahh I've never been too popular


----------



## Espeon

Yeah but popularity sucks in comparison to having good musical tastes. It means you just find a small niche of close friends rather than semi-friends who you'll all fall out of contact with and have stupid squabbles with.

I usually hate 4chan and their antics but, I find this hilarious. The only thing which could make it funnier is if Disney and whoever actually send Bieber to North Korea just to spite 4chan somehow.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Espeon said:


> Yeah but popularity sucks in comparison to having good musical tastes. It means you just find a small niche of close friends rather than semi-friends who you'll all fall out of contact with and have stupid squabbles with.


there's a difference between 'popularity' and 'social acceptance'. you don't have to totally whore yourself out to popular culture, but it's worth at least gaining a superficial impression so that you can talk to other people more easily.

it's perfectly acceptable to have both a group of close friends who share your opinions and interests, but it's healthy to also have positive social interactions with a wider group



> I usually hate 4chan and their antics but, I find this hilarious. The only thing which could make it funnier is if Disney and whoever actually send Bieber to North Korea just to spite 4chan somehow.


I don't think it would spite them. rather, I think they would piss themselves with laughter.


----------



## Espeon

Pissing themselves is a-okay so long as they physically urinate.

Also, it's extremely unlikely that everyone in whatever social circumstances you're talking about are going to totally disown you purely based on your musical tastes. That's just ludicrous. And yeah, I have about 4 groups of friends but in every single group, superficiality has seldom been of use. Especially in music.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Also, it's extremely unlikely that everyone in whatever social circumstances you're talking about are going to totally disown you purely based on your musical tastes. That's just ludicrous. And yeah, I have about 4 groups of friends but in every single group, superficiality has seldom been of use. Especially in music.


it's not about having bffs, it's about just being able to say hi to people in the mornings and have a chat about the footie or whatever.

I'd argue that's more important in life than just having a few good friends. life is made up of having to deal with innumerable people, and if you can get on with the majority of those people, you'll fare better than if you come to rely on a small minority.


----------



## Espeon

I get by without knowing anything especially modern. Getting along with people isn't really about being up to date with stuff so much as being a genuinely nice person. It's occasionally helpful but it's never made the slightest difference for me.


----------



## goldenquagsire

well, if that's your opinion then you're totally entitled to it.


----------



## Espeon

goldenquagsire said:


> well, if that's your opinion then you're totally entitled to it.


And you with yours, of course. : - )


----------



## Music Dragon

You don't need to know anything about anything to have a chat with random people in the morning. You just walk up to them and start talking about how lovely the weather is, and how dull school/work/whatever was yesterday, and you look great today, really love your shirt, and isn't it funny how MUSIC MAKE YOU LOSE CONTROL

FAT MAN SCOOP MAN SCOOP MAN SCOOP MAN -

then you shake your arms to the left girl


----------



## departuresong

Everybody here gettin' outta control...


----------

